# القطاع الخاص والقطاع الأهلي



## Kataji

سلام عليكم

هل يختلف معنى القطاع الأهلي عن القطاع الخاص؟ ما هو الفرق؟

وشكرًا


----------



## WadiH

Kataji said:


> سلام عليكم
> 
> هل يختلف معنى القطاع الأهلي عن القطاع الخاص؟ ما هو الفرق؟
> 
> وشكرًا


لا فرق، مجرد اختلاف مصطلحات بين البلدان المختلفة.  بعض البلدان تستخدم المصطلح الأول وبعضها يستخدم الثاني.​


----------



## Kataji

وشكرًا على الرد السريع


----------



## زهير

Wadi Hanifa said:


> لا فرق، مجرد اختلاف مصطلحات بين البلدان المختلفة.  بعض البلدان تستخدم المصطلح الأول وبعضها يستخدم الثاني.​


اذا كان كذلل لماذا استعمال المشرع الدستوري المصري في المادة 18 في دستور 2014 المعدل في 2019


----------



## WadiH

بناءً على استخدام كلمة "الأهلية" في المادة 21، يبدو أن الأهلي يشير إلى القطاع غير الحكومي وغير الهادف إلى الربح، بينما الخاص يشير إلى الملكية التي تهدف للربح.  ربما هذا التفريق موجود في دول أخرى.


----------

